# My Parents Won't let me be a Furry



## De_lox (Jul 27, 2016)

Okay all you furries who joined the fandom as a minor who had parents yell at you for looking at fursuits, said that all furries are "disgusting perverts who rape animals in costume", who throw out your (completely SFW) art you worked hard on because it's "fetish porn", and get upset over how much you love Zootopia. How do I get through this stage? And what did you do when you turned 18? I'm really in a tight situation right now and idk what to do.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 27, 2016)

Don't be a furry.  Problem solved.


----------



## De_lox (Jul 27, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Don't be a furry.  Problem solved.


Fuck no. I love being a furry. Especially since you guys accept me more and treat me better than my family does :3


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 27, 2016)

Train yourself to become independent as possible. That way, when you're off to college or whatever you want to do, you're really not relying on them to provide for you. Not that there is something inherently wrong with having parents around as you transition to adulthood, but in this case it is really best to push forward. Since you are 15 now  I suggest the first step would be to, sometime in the next year, apply for a job, or get a drivers license. Show them that you're capable and they might actually respect you more. Parents should always respect you, but in this case you'really going to have to find passive ways.


----------



## De_lox (Jul 27, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Train yourself to become independent as possible. That way, when you're off to college or whatever you want to do, you're really not relying on them to provide for you. Not that there is something inherently wrong with having parents around as you transition to adulthood, but in this case it is really best to push forward. Since you are 15 now  I suggest the first step would be to, sometime in the next year, apply for a job, or get a drivers license. Show them that you're capable and they might actually respect you more. Parents should always respect you, but in this case you'really going to have to find passive ways.


I already have a job and my learners permit. I want to leave on my 18th birthday.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 27, 2016)

Jesus christ the typos I had to fix there. God damn autocorrect.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 27, 2016)

De_lox said:


> I already have a job and my learners permit. I want to leave on my 18th birthday.



Well then that's beside me. I can't help. I threw the best I could.


----------



## De_lox (Jul 27, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Well then that's beside me. I can't help. I threw the best I could.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 27, 2016)

Well I agree with most of that. My mother has a raving hatred of furs. So I didnt tell her. By the time I was 18 my pops was already dead and I was halfway across the country. It worked out for me. 
Moral of the story, dont tell them. If you want them to stop being noodlefish then never mention furs around them. They may forget it eventually but at least they wont talk about it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2016)

My own take on the whole thing: Why the fuck does your parents have a say on these issues in your life in the first place? Tell'em to go fuck themselves if they intend to control your life on who you are, what you like/dislike and what hobbies/interests you have. Parents are there to guide amd nurture you, your hobbies and views of the world, not control you.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jul 27, 2016)

Step 1.)  Turn 18
Step 2.) Move out, and don't give the folks your number.
Step 3.) ????
Step 4.) Profit!


----------



## De_lox (Jul 27, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> Step 1.)  Turn 18
> Step 2.) Move out, and don't give the folks your number.
> Step 3.) ????
> Step 4.) Profit!


I don't wanna wait though. Too long . Age of majority should be 13 for boys and 12 for girls, the Jews knew what was up.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2016)

De_lox said:


> I don't wanna wait though. Too long . Age of majority should be 13 for boys and 12 for girls, the Jews knew what was up.


The Jews also marry their children at those ages. At that age you barely know and understand the difference between a dick and a vagina let alone know how to live in the open and cruel world that is known as reality. They also do not understand marriage.

They should make it 20 as the brain is more developed at that age. At age 24/25 the brain is fully developed.

TL;DR: There's a reason ages 18, 20 and 21 are common. You're much less of a mindless vegetable, free to be indoctrinated.


----------



## De_lox (Jul 27, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> The Jews also marry their children at those ages. At that age you barely know and understand the difference between a dick and a vagina let alone know how to live in the open and cruel world that is known as reality. They also do not understand marriage.
> 
> They should make it 20 as the brain is more developed at that age. At age 24/25 the brain is fully developed.
> 
> TL;DR: There's a reason ages 18, 20 and 21 are common. You're much less of a mindless vegetable, free to be indoctrinated.


Then I guess hoping to get knocked into a 2 year coma is my only hope


----------



## SoulaCola (Jul 27, 2016)

To be honest, they're just not treating you properly. You shouldn't feel like you have to leave your family over this kind of thing. It's definitely not fun to be around your parents during something like that, so I recommend you just keep spending time doing more independent stuff. I don't know you or your family, but it's usually worth it to try to keep it together. Over time your parents will treat you better if you just keep it civil with them. The big mistake would be to cause drama or do anything drastic, it's pretty much never worth it.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jul 27, 2016)

You have one other option, and it is a *TERRIBLE AND STUPID IDEA.*  Basically, if you can prove in a court of law that you're abused and/or neglected, then you could get yourself emancipated.

Though, at that point, you'll have irreparably destroyed any and all relationship with your folks, and you will be ENTIRELY on your own.  9/10 chance, you ain't ready for that.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 27, 2016)

De_lox said:


> I'm really in a tight situation right now and idk what to do.


Wait wait wait. Did they _ACTUALLY_ react this way or are you making an example? Are you planning ahead for the inevitable awkwardness or have your parent _actually_ done or said anything about your hobby?


----------



## MEDS (Jul 27, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> The Jews also marry their children at those ages. At that age you barely know and understand the difference between a dick and a vagina let alone know how to live in the open and cruel world that is known as reality. They also do not understand marriage.
> 
> They should make it 20 as the brain is more developed at that age. At age 24/25 the brain is fully developed.
> 
> TL;DR: There's a reason ages 18, 20 and 21 are common. You're much less of a mindless vegetable, free to be indoctrinated.


Make me wonder if I'll still be a furry in a few years. I might "grow out of it" around 25.


----------



## De_lox (Jul 27, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Wait wait wait. Did they _ACTUALLY_ react this way or are you making an example? Are you planning ahead for the inevitable awkwardness or have your parent _actually_ done or said anything about your hobby?


They very well did act in the ways listed above.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 27, 2016)

De_lox said:


> They very well did act in the ways listed above.


Unfortunately i don't know what to tell you. What makes your parents think that furries are perverts? Zoophiles? Fetishists? Are they internet savvy enough to know about the fandom? They have a right (and obligation) to be concerned when it comes to kids and sex. it's messed up if they threw out your drawings though. You've mentioned before that you may have autism. Do you see a doctor for it? if you're seeing a therapist then your parents are talk with them too. if you have someone you can confide in that may help you and your parents work on this issue. if the artwork isn't sexual and you can prove to your therapist (again, if you have one) that it isn't doing any harm, then you might have someone who can speak with your parents. Truth is, it's probably hard for your parents, being outside the fandom and probably ill-informed. They probably don't know what to make of this whole furry thing and if they've been misinformed and are making assumptions, they're going to react in strange ways. You see it one way, they see it another. Work _with_ your parents, not against them.
in short, i don't think they meant to hurt you; i'm sure they're meaning to HELP you. Keep your fantasies in check and don't give them any reason to question your hobby. You can do whatever you want when you're an adult but until then, your parents are responsible for your upbringing and development and they just want to do for you what they think is best.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 27, 2016)

De_lox said:


> Okay all you furries who joined the fandom as a minor who had parents yell at you for looking at fursuits, said that all furries are "disgusting perverts who rape animals in costume", who throw out your (completely SFW) art you worked hard on because it's "fetish porn", and get upset over how much you love Zootopia. How do I get through this stage? And what did you do when you turned 18? I'm really in a tight situation right now and idk what to do.



RIP in RIP

There's nothing left; you're lost


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Jul 27, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> The Jews also marry their children at those ages. At that age you barely know and understand the difference between a dick and a vagina let alone know how to live in the open and cruel world that is known as reality. They also do not understand marriage.
> 
> They should make it 20 as the brain is more developed at that age. At age 24/25 the brain is fully developed.
> 
> TL;DR: There's a reason ages 18, 20 and 21 are common. You're much less of a mindless vegetable, free to be indoctrinated.


I disagree. most of the 18 through 21 year olds that I've met are dumb as rocks, already indoctrinated.
As for them telling you not to be a furry, Nobody, and I mean NOBODY, has the right to tell you to be or not to be anything. That pisses me off more than anything how someone who hasn't lived my life, or seen the horrors of humanity that I've seen, can sit there and say "you can't do that." It's not morally wrong, and it doesn't hurt anybody, so I'm gonna flip you off, and do it.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 27, 2016)

Fuck your parents and turn them into furries.

Problem solved.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Fuck your parents and turn them into furries.
> 
> Problem solved.


Fuck his parents? That's one hell'uva awkward threesome.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 27, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Fuck his parents? That's one hell'uva awkward threesome.



Nah mate you just have to assert your dominance while looking your dog in the eye


----------



## All#the#fuR (Jul 27, 2016)

De_lox said:


> Okay all you furries who joined the fandom as a minor who had parents yell at you for looking at fursuits, said that all furries are "disgusting perverts who rape animals in costume", who throw out your (completely SFW) art you worked hard on because it's "fetish porn", and get upset over how much you love Zootopia. How do I get through this stage? And what did you do when you turned 18? I'm really in a tight situation right now and idk what to do.


Just Say ok and do it anyway


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 27, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Nah mate you just have to assert your dominance while looking your dog in the eye



Gnarly, bruh.


----------



## All#the#fuR (Jul 27, 2016)

De_lox said:


> Okay all you furries who joined the fandom as a minor who had parents yell at you for looking at fursuits, said that all furries are "disgusting perverts who rape animals in costume", who throw out your (completely SFW) art you worked hard on because it's "fetish porn", and get upset over how much you love Zootopia. How do I get through this stage? And what did you do when you turned 18? I'm really in a tight situation right now and idk what to do.


Me lol


----------



## All#the#fuR (Jul 27, 2016)

My Family calls it a cult


----------



## lyar (Jul 27, 2016)

De_lox said:


> Okay all you furries who joined the fandom as a minor who had parents yell at you for looking at fursuits, said that all furries are "disgusting perverts who rape animals in costume", who throw out your (completely SFW) art you worked hard on because it's "fetish porn", and get upset over how much you love Zootopia. How do I get through this stage? And what did you do when you turned 18? I'm really in a tight situation right now and idk what to do.


Well..I don't know your parents but if it was my parents I'd start a war of attrition and keep up my furry shenanigans until they give up. They could take everything from me but they will never change my mind. I would go for months without speaking to my parents, I would treat them like a stranger I see on the street meaning I'd never have an attitude but if they want any form of recognition it won't happen. Now if you are an emotional person this won't work for you and you'll just be stuck in the shitter until you get old enough to leave.


----------



## LycanTheory (Jul 27, 2016)

If you can't be good, be good at it. Take everything covert and play it off as teenage mood swings, rebellion, right to privacy activisim, whatever it takes.

Locks, hiding places and good strategy are your best friends until you can leave.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Jul 27, 2016)

Don't be a total exhibitionist, which probably got you caught in the first place.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 27, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Don't be a total exhibitionist, which probably got you caught in the first place.



What part of asserting dominance did you not understand?


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Jul 27, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> What part of asserting dominance did you not understand?


All of it, since I don't waste time doing that, because there is no need, for me at least.


----------



## biscuitfister (Jul 27, 2016)

be respectful to your parents and wait till you move out and express your furriness to your hearts content


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 27, 2016)

Probably a horrible idea, but hell it might be just crazy enough to work.

Your parents are the type who appraise appeal out anything else, right?  They see allowing you to be a Furry would be an embarrassment, right?  Not just to yourself, but especially more so to them?

Well..

If they can't accept you as a Furry just in the private of your own home, than threaten to reveal your 'secret' to everyone at school, or their 'friends' that they may have.  Especially work buddies. 
Want it bad enough, than declare war!  Make them regret trying to control you too harshly x3


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 27, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> All of it, since I don't waste time doing that, because there is no need, for me at least.



What kind of person doesn't assert their dominance in anything? Like how spineless can you be mate


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Jul 27, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> What kind of person doesn't assert their dominance in anything? Like how spineless can you be mate


I don't need to. Nobody really messes with the guy dressed like a potential shooter.....


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 27, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> I don't need to. Nobody really messes with the guy dressed like a potential shooter.....


That's why you assert your dominance to make them know you'll shoot


----------



## De_lox (Jul 28, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> be respectful to your parents and wait till you move out and express your furriness to your hearts content


I'm gonna wear a fursuit to whichever one of them does first funeral. The look of horror on my surviving parents face will live in my heart forever.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jul 28, 2016)

De_lox said:


> I'm gonna wear a fursuit to whichever one of them does first funeral. The look of horror on my surviving parents face will live in my heart forever.


Make Bad Dragon nunchucks with glowsticks in them, flail them around during "amazing grace"


----------



## De_lox (Jul 28, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> Make Bad Dragon nunchucks with glowsticks in them, flail them around during "amazing grace"


Lol XD


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 28, 2016)

De_lox said:


> I'm gonna wear a fursuit to whichever one of them does first funeral. The look of horror on my surviving parents face will live in my heart forever.


Edgy


----------



## biscuitfister (Jul 28, 2016)

De_lox said:


> I'm gonna wear a fursuit to whichever one of them does first funeral. The look of horror on my surviving parents face will live in my heart forever.


that's just mean man. remember your parents grew up in a time when there was no internet and cell phones man. So fandoms were found out mainly through word of mouth man. the internet is weird to alot of the older generations and it can be hard for them to grasp why we (our generation) are the way we are. Just bide your time man and when your on your own man do what ever you want. just keep the peace man


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 28, 2016)

Sounds like your parents are just being a tad overprotective. Have they seen any form of media that portrays furries as sexual deviants (i.e. the CSI episode we do not speak of, VanityFair, etc.)?


----------



## eggplantmcgee (Jul 28, 2016)

im so lucky my dad isn't a total asshole. but honestly just pretend like you grew out if it and stop mentioning it. parents are stubborn fucks and they won't change their minds much. also you've mentioned your parents were asshats a couple of times, i don't see why you would even mention this to them or let them see.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 28, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> that's just mean man. remember your parents grew up in a time when there was no internet and cell phones man. So fandoms were found out mainly through word of mouth man. the internet is weird to alot of the older generations and it can be hard for them to grasp why we (our generation) are the way we are. Just bide your time man and when your on your own man do what ever you want. just keep the peace man



Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 28, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


MoThErFuCkInG MiRaClEs, BrO. :O)


----------



## Arkuus (Jul 28, 2016)

Your folks seems like very conservative and scared people. Well, here is what I would do in your situation:

First things first: You don't need to "come out" as a furry. It isn't a sexuality or something major in your life like that. Most folks' reaction to you telling you are a furry is a direct reflection as to how you presented it to them i.e. I bet they would be ok if you presented the fandom as a nerdy hobby that won't create major changes in your life instead of showing the fandom as a lifestyle.

Second: Since your parents seems relentless, just go and tell them that you understand that they are worried about you and that you will not take more part in the fandom. You will be lying, but it won't be forever and sometimes it is for your best (i.e. there are lots of lgbtq people who hold talking about their sexuality with their homophobic families until they have economic independence from them). It's a sh*tty situation, I know, but life sometimes is a b*tch. Your parents seem to be VERY conservative and they seem not to trust in your judgemente at all, there is no way around that until you are older.

Third: Just wait until you are out on your own after you got a job, graduated in college or started doing whathever you will do for a living. When you are paying your bills you become unstoppable and even bad parents cannot hold you back from being yourself.

Again, I reiterate: That is what *I* would do if I was in your situation. You know yourself way better than anyone here does, so you are the fittest one here to decide what you will do.

I hope I gave some helpful insight. Feel free to message me if you want!

p.S.I: Fursuits are expensive and tailored to your body as it is now. You will grow until you are 19~20 years old, so you would outgrow a fursuit you bought now in no time. Wait until you reached your full height to get one.

p.S.II: You don't need a fursuit to enjoy the fandom!


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 28, 2016)

Arkuus said:


> Your folks seems like very conservative and scared people. Well, here is what I would do in your situation:
> 
> First things first: You don't need to "come out" as a furry. It isn't a sexuality or something major in your life like that. Most folks' reaction to you telling you are a furry is a direct reflection as to how you presented it to them i.e. I bet they would be ok if you presented the fandom as a nerdy hobby that won't create major changes in your life instead of showing the fandom as a lifestyle.
> 
> ...



Nah bro saying you're a furry essentially means you like dick (~60% are gay and 12% are bi; a measly 28% are straight). So, the best way to say you like dicks, are a furry and then assert your dominance while looking the nearest pet in the eyes


----------



## De_lox (Jul 28, 2016)

Arkuus said:


> p.S.I: Fursuits are expensive and tailored to your body as it is now. You will grow until you are 19~20 years old, so you would outgrow a fursuit you bought now in no time. Wait until you reached your full height to get one.


Lol I know this doesn't matter but I've been 5'10" for about 3 years, so I think I'm done growing (man I thought I was gonna be giant as a 5'6" 10 year old)


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 28, 2016)

De_lox said:


> Lol I know this doesn't matter but I've been 5'10" for about 3 years, so I think I'm done growing (man I thought I was gonna be giant as a 5'6" 10 year old)


1, you never answered my question. 2, you can't ever be that sure. I stayed the same height for a good long while before shooting up like Jack and the F***ing Beanstalk.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jul 28, 2016)

Yeah my family are like that but honestly I've learned to just not care what they think. They've thrown out my artwork so many times I can't count. If I were you I would practice animal noises in the mirror and then once you've gotten good enough to make them somewhat believable start using them at random times throughout the day within earshot just to push their buttons.


----------



## De_lox (Jul 28, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Sounds like your parents are just being a tad overprotective. Have they seen any form of media that portrays furries as sexual deviants (i.e. the CSI episode we do not speak of, VanityFair, etc.)?


In all honesty I have no clue. As soon as I started shooting interest in furry stuff they shot it down immediately


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 28, 2016)

De_lox said:


> In all honesty I have no clue. As soon as I started shooting interest in furry stuff they shot it down immediately


Try showing them stuff like this: http://furscience.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/Furscience-Furbook-First-5.pdf this contains every single factual bit of info that anyone who wants to know about furries should know.


----------



## Nataku (Jul 28, 2016)

You already said you have a job and a learner's permit. Good progress is being made. Save all you can and start doing everything you can to build your credit. The better financial position you are in, the easier it is to tell them to fuck off. Start looking into apartments/housing about six months before your 18th birthday, so you can hopefully already have an established relationship with a landlord or real estate agent as soon as you are legal. Trust me it sucks being legal and still being stuck because they want all this paperwork and history and crap and until that happens you are stuck at a parents or stuck living in your car.

I get where your coming from, my parents also burned my art and became physically abusive. Sadly the law wasn't willing to do shit in my case, but don't be afraid to get them involved. Documentation is a great way to get what you want when establishing justification to a judge that you should be emancipated. But again, make sure you financially can handle it, because all your bills are now your problem.

As for the war of attrition that will inevitably develop between you and your parents? There's some good suggestions here already. I enjoyed ignoring them and not speaking to them, also using a perfectly monotone voice for all required communication really pissed em off for some reason. If you can laugh in monotone, even better. They'll get to a point where they want to spend less and less time speaking with you because of this. Which is great because that means more time alone away from them where you can do what you want.
Are they the kind of parents who like to pin shit to the fridge? Like reports cards? Draw furries all over your report cards before handing them over. Same with all tests you do good on. Furries. Furry art everywhere. Do you have a teacher that makes you get tests you scored poorly on signed by a parent and turned back in? Again, furry art all over it. Either the parents will throw it out in frustration and you can tell your teacher your parents threw out your test (hey look, you're involving more people in this, they're gonna hate that, it'll be great) or they'll sign it. If you can, keep those tests later because after all, with their signature of approval on it, it must be okay, right?


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 28, 2016)

You made the mistake of telling your parents. I don't plan on really ever telling mine. Though, they'll probably eventually figure it out. XD  I would say just don't bring it up around them anymore and express yourself with friends that either are furs or don't mind that you're one as well as online. ...Like right now. Or maybe even if you have a family member that doesn't mind and doesn't live with your parents. Like an older brother/sister for instance.


----------



## De_lox (Jul 28, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Try showing them stuff like this: http://furscience.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/Furscience-Furbook-First-5.pdf this contains every single factual bit of info that anyone who wants to know about furries should know.


Showed it to them. They told me to "get that zoophilia bull shit out of my face"


----------



## Nataku (Jul 28, 2016)

De_lox said:


> Showed it to them. They told me to "get that zoophilia bull shit out of my face"



Welp.
You can't fix stupid.
So don't waste your time with them.
For the time being, be furry online with the rest of us (passwords on your computer), and if you want to draw more art, draw it at school and leave it there where they aren't. Ask a friend to keep your art in a folder at their house over summer break. Continue to save and plan your departure.


----------



## Ursso (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow same situation


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 29, 2016)

De_lox said:


> Showed it to them. They told me to "get that zoophilia bull shit out of my face"


well shit. If they don't wanna listen to cold, hard logic, then I'd say you're fucked. Even though I haven't told my parents, they'd at least listen to facts gathered by actual psychologists.

But if you need a decent way out, I'd put most of my artwork in a very secret place where no one would find it. If it's digital, put it on a thumb-drive, and hide that in a secret place. Do your furry sh!t in private, and claim you stopped doing that stuff when and if your parents ask. Wait until you're old enough to go to a furry convention on your own, go, take a selfie of you with a fursuiter, and then post it to your facebook, explicitly sharing it to your parents.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 29, 2016)

Nataku said:


> Welp.
> You can't fix stupid.
> So don't waste your time with them.
> For the time being, be furry online with the rest of us (passwords on your computer), and if you want to draw more art, draw it at school and leave it there where they aren't. Ask a friend to keep your art in a folder at their house over summer break. Continue to save and plan your departure.





um_pineapplez said:


> well shit. If they don't wanna listen to cold, hard logic, then I'd say you're fucked. Even though I haven't told my parents, they'd at least listen to facts gathered by actual psychologists.
> 
> But if you need a decent way out, I'd put most of my artwork in a very secret place where no one would find it. If it's digital, put it on a thumb-drive, and hide that in a secret place. Do your furry sh!t in private, and claim you stopped doing that stuff when and if your parents ask. Wait until you're old enough to go to a furry convention on your own, go, take a selfie of you with a fursuiter, and then post it to your facebook, explicitly sharing it to your parents.



Plot twist: OP actually showed them feral on human shit and is actually a zoophile meaning his parents care about his wellbeing and OP is just being ungrateful because they won't except how sick and twisted he truly is and feel the burning shame on his much like the shame that you feel when you crank it out to Zootopia but not really because it's just weird, right?


----------



## Darklordbambi (Jul 29, 2016)

Your parents sound like huge faggots. You should find little ways to fuck with em till you move out. I recommend pissing in their drinks. 2 liter soda bottles are great to piss in.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 29, 2016)

De_lox said:


> Showed it to them. They told me to "get that zoophilia bull shit out of my face"


I like your parents.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Jul 29, 2016)

The furry community is deeply rooted in a sexual fetish for anthropomorphic animals. Just let them have their way until you move out and then continue doing your own thing - just don't tell them. As someone who's been a furry since he was like 15, and parents knew about it, just don't wear it on your sleeve. You get to keep your parents and your community.


----------



## Veryfurryfox (Nov 11, 2018)

Damn


----------



## Troj (Nov 11, 2018)

"Stop liking a thing you like THIS INSTANT."

"Okay, mom!"

Yeah, sure, right, good luck with that.


----------



## Someguy69 (Nov 11, 2018)

Holy necro batman


----------



## Simo (Nov 11, 2018)

It does bring back memories....looking back over some of posts...

Well...this necro makes me think the place has become a bit more civil, overall.


----------



## Someguy69 (Nov 12, 2018)

Simo said:


> It does bring back memories....looking back over some of posts...
> 
> Well...this necro makes me think the place has become a bit more civil, overall, looking back.


I'd hate to see what it looked like back then if it seems better now with all the alt-righters running around.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 12, 2018)

N is for needless threads to discover
E is for everyone gets involved
C is for crazyness ensues
R is for reality strickes that it’ll be locked
O is for Over thought joke Open chat number X


----------



## Someguy69 (Nov 12, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> N is for needless threads to discover
> E is for everyone gets involved
> C is for crazyness ensues
> R is for reality strickes that it’ll be locked
> O is for Over thought joke Open chat number X


Why can't people just necro stuff that isn't controversial?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hump their leg menacingly and tell them this is who you are.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 12, 2018)

Someguy69 said:


> I'd hate to see what it looked like back then if it seems better now with all the alt-righters running around.


Let’s not argue politics on a necro thread, that’s a new low, and saying that as a furry is saying something :v


Someguy69 said:


> Why can't people just necro stuff that isn't controversial?


I’ve seen worse :/


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2018)

Lmfao there's always that one dude who brings politics into everything on this forum  smh this place never seizes to amuse me


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 12, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Lmfao there's always that one dude who brings politics into everything on this forum  smh this place never seizes to amuse me


Has breathing became a political statement yet?
:V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 12, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Has breathing became a political statement yet?
> :V


Considering that we pay carbon tax, I'd say so.


----------



## Rap Daniel (Nov 12, 2018)

I have the same problem so i don't let them know about it.


----------



## Veryfurryfox (Nov 12, 2018)

Wow two years ago and still being commented on


----------



## Someguy69 (Nov 12, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Let’s not argue politics on a necro thread, that’s a new low, and saying that as a furry is saying something :v
> 
> I’ve seen worse :/


It was a legitamite statement. I'd hate to see what it looked like back then if this is what it looks like now with that scum here.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 12, 2018)

I went ahead and blocked him, kinda suggest you guys do the same.
New account, old problems and baggage. Par for the course.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Nov 13, 2018)

Locking this due to necro.


----------

